# thunderbird und enigmail fehler

## m0021

hi, wenn ich dieser tage versuche eine email über thunderbird zu versenden bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

```
Fehler - Verschlüsselung fehlgeschlagen

gpg Kommandozeile und Ausgabe:

/usr/bin/gpg

gpg: Verbindung zum gpg-agent nicht möglich - Ersatzmethode wird versucht

No protocol specified

No protocol specified

(pinentry:4085): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

gpg-agent[4084]: can't connect to the PIN entry module: Dateiende

gpg: Problem mit dem Agenten: Dateiende

gpg: Ã¼bersprungen "0xEA54B55E": Allgemeiner Fehler

gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: Allgemeiner Fehler
```

danach kommt

```
Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen.

Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Passwort für %S ist nicht verfügbar. Die Nachricht wurde nicht gesendet.
```

kann mir daraus leider keine lösung ableiten, villeicht einer von euch?Last edited by m0021 on Wed Jul 21, 2010 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hmm, ich glaub das sah bei mir anderes aus, aber damals war, dass ich thunderbird geupdatet habe ohne enigmail neu zu bauen.

Ist das bei dir der fall? dann mal enigmail neu bauen.

----------

## m0021

hab thunderbird nicht geupdated, trozdem mal enigmail neu gebaut, fehler tritt immer noch auf

----------

## Evildad

Welche Versionen von Thunderbird/Enigmail benutzt Du? 

Grüsse

----------

## m0021

ich benutze folgende versionen mit folgenden use-flags:

thunderbird:

```
Installed versions:  3.1(16:30:15 21.07.2010)(alsa crypt custom-optimization dbus gnome ldap libnotify linguas_de startup-notification -bindist -lightning -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_BD -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_he -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mozdom -system-sqlite -wifi)
```

enigmail:

```
Installed versions:  1.1.2-r1(16:32:24 21.07.2010)(custom-optimization dbus gnome startup-notification -system-sqlite)
```

gnupg:

```
Installed versions:  2.0.16(21:49:44 20.07.2010)(bzip2 ldap nls -adns -caps -doc -openct -pcsc-lite -selinux -smartcard -static)
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> gpg: Verbindung zum gpg-agent nicht möglich

 

Würde es denn klappen wenn du den gpg-agent als User zuvor startest?

zb via 

```
eval "$(/usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon)" 
```

----------

## m0021

nein, leider nicht...

wenn ich danach versuche eine mail rauszuschicken kommt folgender Fehler:

```
Fehler - Verschlüsselung fehlgeschlagen

gpg Kommandozeile und Ausgabe:

/usr/bin/gpg

gpg: Problem mit dem Agenten: Dateiende

gpg: Ã¼bersprungen "0x853C8D0B": Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen
```

versuche ich es danach erneut, tritt wieder der obige Fehler aufLast edited by m0021 on Thu Jul 22, 2010 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm... ist ja ungewöhnlich  :Confused: 

Ist dein System ansonsten in einem aktuellen gesunden Zustand?

emerge --sync emerge -avuDN world

revdep-rebuild etc-update usw hast du sauber durch?

Ansonsten könntest du noch mal folgende Pakete neu bauen 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C libgcrypt gpg gnupg pinentry)
```

----------

## m0021

ja eix-sync, dann emerge -avuDN world, dann emerge --depclean -av und dann revdep-rebuild läuft sauber durch

die pakete hab ich auch neu gebaut, ohne erfolg

hab mal die konfigurationsdateien (.gnupg ordner in /home/user) enfernt und neu erstellen lassen.... nichts

dann hab ich noch versucht thunderbird-3.1.1 aus dem mozilla overlay zu installieren... hat leider auch nix gebrachtLast edited by m0021 on Thu Jul 22, 2010 7:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

An thunderbird-3.1 und auch 3.1.1 mit enigmail-1.1.2-r1 sollte es nicht liegen, hier funkte es mit beiden Versionen (tut es auch immer noch) einwandfrei.

Bist du dir sicher das dein gpg key noch gültig ist, und auch korrekt in thunderbird konfiguriert ist?

Hat es vorher schon mal bei dir funktioniert?

wenn ja, kannst du noch ungefähr einschätzen was seit dem verändert wurde?

----------

## m0021

ich hab seitdem nichts verändert.... und ja die Schlüssel müssten gültig sein, hab seitdem einen neuen Schlüssel erstellt (um diese Fehlerquelle auszuschließen). Hab den neuen Schlüssel auch auf die gleiche Weise erstellt (mit dem Assistenten), die vorher einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Alles was ich will ist, das meine Mails mit einem Fingerprint (zur Verifizierung das ich es bin) versehen werden. Hab also eingestellt, das alle mails unterschrieben, aber nicht verschlüßelt werden.

Gibt es villeicht eine andere Methode dies zu bewerkstelligen als mit enigmail ?

ansonsten hier noch der Enigmail Debug Output, falls das weiterhilft (mir leider nicht):

http://pastebin.com/q01rhJUS

----------

## Christian99

da wird eine "/home/user/.gnupg/logs/enigerr.txt" erwähnt, kannst du die auch mal posten?

PS: wo kann man denn die logs überhaupt einschalten?

----------

## m0021

steht nur das hier drinne:

```
[GNUPG:] USERID_HINT AB120C59802D9F6E name meine-email-adresse

[GNUPG:] NEED_PASSPHRASE AB120C59802D9F6E AB120C59802D9F6E 1 0

gpg: Problem mit dem Agenten: Dateiende

[GNUPG:] ERROR get_passphrase 16383

[GNUPG:] MISSING_PASSPHRASE

gpg: übersprungen "0x802D9F6E": Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen

[GNUPG:] INV_SGNR 0 0x802D9F6E

gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: Verarbeitung wurde abgebrochen
```

hm versteh ich nich, nach ner passphrase werd ich garnicht gefragt

die logs kann man einschalten, wenn man unter OpenPGP -> Einstellungen -> Fehlersuche -> Ordner für Log-Dateien   einen Ordner angibt (standartmäßig ist das Feld leer)

edit:

villeicht hilft noch das hier:

(erscheint wenn ich die einstellungen von OpenPGP schließe)

```
Ihr System verwendet gpg-agent oder eine ähnliche Anwendung zur Passphrasen-Verwaltung (gpg-agent ist obligatorisch für GnuPG 2.0 oder neuer). Da gpg-agent das Zwischenspeichern der Passphrasen verwaltet, wird die zugehörige Einstellung von OpenPGP ignoriert. Um die Einstellungen des Passphrasen-Zwischenspeichers zu ändern, konfigurieren Sie bitte die gpg-agent Anwendung.
```

weiss nur nich wie ich die Einstllungen des Passphrasen-Zwischenspeichers mittels der gpg-agent Anwendung ändern kann...

----------

## Christian99

wenn man nach "gpg: Problem mit dem Agenten: Dateiende " googled, dann findet man hinweis auf probleme mit pinentry. Welche Desktop-umgebung hast du denn?

hast du schon mal den vorschlag von Josef.95 gemacht und die pakete neu emerged?

----------

## m0021

/usr/bin/pinentry ist nen symbolischer link auf /usr/bin/pinentry-gtk-2

zur auswahl stehen noch pinentry-qt4 und pinentry-curses hab ich alle probiert, keine besserung

als grafische oberfläche benutze ich gnome-2.30.2

und ja hab diese pakete neu gemerged...

----------

## Christian99

tja, da hab ich dann so langsam auch keine idee mehr. Vielleciht gibts irgendwo ne mailinglist oder forum für enigmail, wo du mal fragen kannst.

----------

